# Kai Greene is awesome.



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)




----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

He has more passion than any other BBer out there... He's an absolute nutter but i love his philosophy on life, not too long ago he was skint, and i mean totally broke and he is a perfect example of what having a Positive Mental Attitude can do for your life. If you truly believe that something is yours before you even have it and you take the appropriate steps then it will end up being yours, this is an absolute fact. Although i have been believing Jessica Alba will take my hand in marriage for the last 4 years yet she still hasn't :crying:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

All the positive attitude from Kai is crap. Not a fan in the slightest, his 'philosophies' on life are cringeworthy IMO.


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> All the positive attitude from Kai is crap. Not a fan in the slightest, his 'philosophies' on life are cringeworthy IMO.


you say that. but have you read your signature as of late? LOL


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

hsmann87 said:


> you say that. but have you read your signature as of late? LOL


Well I wouldn't expect you to understand God and the Bible.....


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> Well I wouldn't expect you to understand God and the Bible.....


Are you a christian chris?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Are you a christian chris?


Yes, not as good as I would like to be, but I try to live by the values. Are you?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> Yes, not as good as I would like to be, but I try to live by the values. Are you?


I genuinly like the idea. But it's just not something that i can believe by what i see all around me. Im the kind of guy that like evidence and facts.

But i dont' mind christians. Most are nice people (not the ones that knock on my door at 9.00pm or extremists).


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> Well I wouldn't expect you to understand God and the Bible.....


thanks for negs. much appreciated.

care to elaborate on how Kai's philosphies are so cringeworthy? all he says is for people to believe in themselves and to pursue what they believe in.

isnt that what Jesus did?

i can undersand if you were p1ssed at some of the stuff that Lee Priest, for instance says, but Kai?

not trying to knock any religion or anything...not my place to...in fact many of my friends are devout Christians...jsut trying to get why you dislike Kai's philsophies...


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

listening to kai is like listening to a 10 year old give a theory on the meaning of life but the kid is like the one in the wheelchair off malcom in the middle....a....word....every....few...........minutes

Kai has never worked a day in his life.

He has lived on benefits/food stamps and handouts.

no respect for the guy, sure he's built a great physique as a bodybuilder but as a human being....meh

MD was quite graphic about the lengths they went to to help Kai despite kai being too lazy to help himself.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Incredible Bulk said:


> listening to kai is like listening to a 10 year old give a theory on the meaning of life but the kid is like the one in the wheelchair off malcom in the middle....a....word....every....few...........minutes
> 
> Kai has never worked a day in his life.
> 
> ...


IB has done it already


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2010)

Incredible Bulk said:


> listening to kai is like listening to a 10 year old give a theory on the meaning of life but the kid is like the one in the wheelchair off malcom in the middle....a....word....every....few...........minutes
> 
> Kai has never worked a day in his life.
> 
> ...


but you have to respect him , he has stood on stage


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Could still afford HGH though......


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Rekless said:


> Could still afford HGH though......


paid for by his gay modelling.

where do you think the grapefruit fcking joke came from?

kai loves the schmoes as much they love him


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Incredible Bulk said:


> paid for by his gay modelling.
> 
> where do you think the grapefruit fcking joke came from?
> 
> kai loves the schmoes as much they love him


yeah exackly so cant of been TOTALLy broke like Raptor said.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> Yes, not as good as I would like to be, but I try to live by the values. Are you?


Con and winger were shoked to find that i also am a christian, i was moaning that i work nights on sat and sunday so have no time to make church.... not been in about 5yrs as when i moved i didnt find a church that i felt at home in, still speak with God on a regular basis.

i like your sig things like this sort of cheer me up when some thing goes a shyt, i just think oh well must have happened for a reason..... few things i wish never did happen but they have all made me who i am.

as far as the not as good as you would like to be, i think no matter how good a christian you are you could always be better...... as long as you try your best as i do and im sure you do to then im sure in the eyes of God that is enough.


----------



## The dragon (Oct 31, 2008)

Met Kai backstage at the 1st Bodypower and spoke for a while even though he was knackered from posing and breathing real heavy. He then went back on stage for an encore and returned to our conversation. He spoke with a great amount of repsect even calling me 'Sir' lol. And in, and even outside of bodybuilding he is one of the nicest people I have met!.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2010)

When I was a lad n used to say to my dad I hate so and so when I seen them on telly. He used to say to me - "do you know them? You can't hate some one u don't know" at the time I just used to think funk off old man. But to be honest it's true.

Kai comes across arrogant, seen a video of him training with Dorian and the bloke hardly seamed interested.

A few days ago I seen a video of him after the 2010 Mr O and he seamed quite genuine.

I don't think u can really pass judgement on someone u don't know, just seen on you tube and heard story's on.

Regardless of anything else he does tend to have a bit of a fancy for the gay sh!t.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Mattyboo9 said:


> When I was a lad n used to say to my dad I hate so and so when I seen them on telly. He used to say to me - "do you know them? You can't hate some one u don't know" at the time I just used to think funk off old man. But to be honest it's true.
> 
> .


Dont be so narrow minded.

I hate our prime minister for the bull**** he spouts, i don't know him.

I hate certain actors and actresses as thier acting skills are sh1t, and i don't know them either.

There's even people i don't like on this site as they talk bollox and i have never met them.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2010)

I could hate that Asian ****** off eastenders for being gay.

He's not gay in real life so is probably not worthy of it.

Might be a decent bloke so quite clearly you who is narrow minded lol.

The priministor has actually had an impact on your life so I'm with u he's a cnut.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Mattyboo9 said:


> *I could hate that Asian ****** off eastenders for being gay. *
> 
> He's not gay in real life so is probably not worthy of it.
> 
> ...


but why would you anyway, even if he was really gay in real life?

back to Kai, i think he's awesome, and no i don't know him, or the ins and outs of his life, all i know is a rough outline that various magazines and sponsors have led us to all believe

but i think saying someone you don't know is awesome is more acceptable than saying they're a twát (there's logic in there somewhere)

he has what it takes to become the elite in bodybuilding, and that deserves respect, even if you don't like what YOU BELIEVE you know about his other facets.

there's a fine line with the old 'if you don't know them personally you can't comment' adage

i've never met gary glitter or idi amin, but we feel safe enough calling them scum don't we?

they are extreme examples i know, but a valid point i feel, nonetheles.

i genuinely don't know if Kai is a nice bloke or not, or what his circumstances are/were, as i understand it (note my wording there) he had a lot of mental problems and was homeless for a long time, which sounds a little different from 'lived off benefits'

i just look at his physique and respect him for it, and for being a bit different in a world where a lot of the competitors are very similar in their posing habits and persona

but that's not enough for some people is it, they need to dedice if someone's worth liking or not.


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

agree with IB

totally screwed the system.

after winning 2 ASC and a few other shows, massive sponsorship etc... he stil lives in the ghetto.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

lol, hmmmm a luuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurve the cake.

Seems like a down to earth guy tho.


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Fu.ckin odd guy tho...






His biceps look odd here too.


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

Mattyboo9 said:


> Kai comes across arrogant, seen a video of him training with Dorian and the bloke hardly seamed interested.


no mate you are wrong here. he was very respectful of having dorian train him. its the way he always trains - quiet and with 100% focus. if you watch the beginning the video he is saying over and over again how privileged he is for being trained by dorian and at the end of the workout he shakes dorian's hand, gives him a hug and says "thank you sir". not arrogant IMO

as far as the system thing goes - i didnt know about that. im not a fan of ppl who live off benefits.

but i still hugely respect kai for his philosophies.


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

i also think he comes over like an a$$ with doz.

sure he may say how he is so in awe and lucky to be trained by Doz, however his actions sow different.

also Oscar arden acts like a total noob!


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Rekless said:


> yeah exackly so cant of been TOTALLy broke like Raptor said.


Lol, mate he was a gay escort in NYC for years. I thought this was common knowledge? Hence why he couldnt get a sponsor. His adverts were copied and pasted up on anabolic review and other bodybuilding forums and everyone saw them.

Nowdays he can live from his bodybuilding contracts/endorsements and is probably very well paid considering he is a fantastic bodybuilder.

Im not impressed by his past because i think that there is always another way to earn money than selling yourself. Anyway, i wont judge on his sexuality/fetish because he is a great bodybuilder and in all the interviews ive heard him or seen him speak, he comes across as very friendly and just seems like a nice guy/no attitude and a bit eccentric/extroverted personality. But thats what makes life interesting i guess, if we were all the same then things would be boring.

Judge people as individuals, as a person, not on their colour/race/sex/sexuality/religion etc.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

Mattyboo9 said:


> When I was a lad n used to say to my dad I hate so and so when I seen them on telly. He used to say to me - "do you know them? You can't hate some one u don't know" at the time I just used to think funk off old man. But to be honest it's true.
> 
> *Kai comes across arrogant, seen a video of him training with Dorian and the bloke hardly seamed interested.*A few days ago I seen a video of him after the 2010 Mr O and he seamed quite genuine.
> 
> ...


ive seen that video. he was interested, i looked to me he was more embaressed that his own trainer looked like a clueless moron asking silly questions


----------



## Big chris (Sep 10, 2009)

All im ****d about it how the guy looks on stage, AWESOME in my opinion, i look at vids and photos of guys like that and they inspire me, i dont give a s**t about his personal life.

Wot does the guy look like on stage

Wot does the guy eat

How does the guy train.


----------



## RoyRogers (Dec 12, 2010)

One thing I never really understood about Kai. Who the f*ck is Oscar Arden? He doesn't seem to know the first thing about bodybuilding, yet you're forced to hear his pathetic theories every time you're watching anything with Kai.

Ok, maybe not the grapefruit video? But. Still...


----------



## kingy_88 (Apr 13, 2009)

i like kai and i think his theroys ect are very good and the way he comes across in the videos i have watched is very driven and respectfull. Also i never knew about his gay anticts but who the fcuk cares about his personal life its not like it effects us in any way.

Whats the grapefruit joke ???


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

google it....if you dare :lol:


----------



## kingy_88 (Apr 13, 2009)

Rekless said:


> google it....if you dare :lol:


Erm maby not then


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Such an original poser!!! Kai really fascinates me!!! Come on a long way too!


----------



## UKAndy (Dec 26, 2010)

the sport needs some unusual characters. Of course he deserves respect for coming from nowhere to place so high in his first Olympia. He made mistakes, wanted to make money in an easy way to fund his bodybuilding, shocking right!?

At the end of the day, he made it, nobody here has made it to the level he's at. So whether you agree with the way he got there or not is irrelevant. You guys know how hard training/dieting/day-to-day life is and between the majority of bodybuilders, amateur or Olympia there should be respect.


----------



## sceptic13 (Sep 28, 2007)

UKAndy said:


> the sport needs some unusual characters. Of course he deserves respect for coming from nowhere to place so high in his first Olympia. He made mistakes, wanted to make money in an easy way to fund his bodybuilding, shocking right!?
> 
> At the end of the day, he made it, nobody here has made it to the level he's at. So whether you agree with the way he got there or not is irrelevant. You guys know how hard training/dieting/day-to-day life is and between the majority of bodybuilders, amateur or Olympia there should be respect.


respect? Paying the bills by posing for rich queers[and worse ] What about respect for yourself? !!


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

I would recommend to everyone to listen to "the secret" and "the power" audiobooks I downloaded them after hearing in one of kais videos that's some of the stuff he uses for motivation and it's really inspirational


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

at the end of the day why should anyone really give a toss about his past?? what difference does it make,ffs if we were to judge shows based on athletes pasts there would be about 3 competitors in each show if you were lucky,its bodybuilding ffs judge the guy on his physique instead of casting judgement on what has got nothing to do with anyone else.


----------



## sceptic13 (Sep 28, 2007)

weeman said:


> at the end of the day why should anyone really give a toss about his past?? what difference does it make,ffs if we were to judge shows based on athletes pasts there would be about 3 competitors in each show if you were lucky,its bodybuilding ffs judge the guy on his physique instead of casting judgement on what has got nothing to do with anyone else.


ok.lets talk about his physique. .....ugly, like his former lifestyle.


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

weeman said:


> at the end of the day why should anyone really give a toss about his past?? what difference does it make,ffs if we were to judge shows based on athletes pasts there would be about 3 competitors in each show if you were lucky,its bodybuilding ffs judge the guy on his physique instead of casting judgement on what has got nothing to do with anyone else.


Agreed 100% m8 to be honest most people would sell there soul to the devil to have a physique like that


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

sceptic13 said:


> ok.lets talk about his physique. .....ugly, like his former lifestyle.


aaaaaaah you gotta love bitter bodybuilding jealousy



FATBOY said:


> Agreed 100% m8 to be honest most people would sell there soul to the devil to have a physique like that


very true mate


----------



## sceptic13 (Sep 28, 2007)

weeman said:


> aaaaaaah you gotta love bitter bodybuilding jealousy


Not at all. IMHO physiques like Kai's are everything that's wrong with bodybuilding these days. Too many drugs and no consideration for aesthetics whatsoever. Bodybuilding for me is about creating beautiful physiques and not the growth / slin abortions that grace the IFBB stage these days. And looking at your avatar I'm surprised you dont agree since you have a very well balanced looking physique, quite the opposite of Kai. Big shoulders and arms, a well developed back AND a tight waist. Dont spoil it like so many others.


----------



## thermique (Sep 15, 2010)

Regarding the activities Kai undertook to fund his bb'ing in the past, he is not the only one, the gay for pay thing is very common amongst even professionals even those who have stepped on stage at the olympia. Outside of the top 6-10 guys in the world (if that), this business pays next to nothing.


----------



## Lausef (Jan 12, 2011)

Seriously think Kai is a true inspiration and love the way he sees life.. he himself admits not knowing much bout the science behind bodybuilding back in his younger years doin wat he felt was rite, and getin to here hes got now its just trully amazing..

reckon he will one day win Mr. Olympia


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

I read a good few years ago that it was not uncommon for up and coming bodybuilders to earn money from gay photo's jumping out of cakes at rich gay parties. And this kind of thing was going from the 1970's.

Anyway does it matter, in some respects it shows, dedication to the sport and fierce determination to succeed.

I guess as long as your not selling your ass physically, then so what. I'm sure it was just a means to an end for most.

Hell, i once posed naked for art students for £10 ph, when i was skint. Hated it but kept a roof over me.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

sceptic13 said:


> Not at all. IMHO physiques like Kai's are everything that's wrong with bodybuilding these days. Too many drugs and no consideration for aesthetics whatsoever. Bodybuilding for me is about creating beautiful physiques and not the growth / slin abortions that grace the IFBB stage these days. And looking at your avatar I'm surprised you dont agree since you have a very well balanced looking physique, quite the opposite of Kai. Big shoulders and arms, a well developed back AND a tight waist. Dont spoil it like so many others.


there's a puzzle for you Bri!

you disagree with him, but you're a whore for compiments!


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

sceptic13 said:


> Not at all. IMHO physiques like Kai's are everything that's wrong with bodybuilding these days. Too many drugs and no consideration for aesthetics whatsoever. Bodybuilding for me is about creating beautiful physiques and not the growth / slin abortions that grace the IFBB stage these days. And looking at your avatar I'm surprised you dont agree since you have a very well balanced looking physique, quite the opposite of Kai. Big shoulders and arms, a well developed back AND a tight waist. Dont spoil it like so many others.


Interesting opinion. Whose physique do you most admire?


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

sceptic13 said:


> Not at all. IMHO physiques like Kai's are everything that's wrong with bodybuilding these days. Too many drugs and no consideration for aesthetics whatsoever. Bodybuilding for me is about creating beautiful physiques and not the growth / slin abortions that grace the IFBB stage these days. And looking at your avatar I'm surprised you dont agree since you have a very well balanced looking physique, quite the opposite of Kai. Big shoulders and arms, a well developed back AND a tight waist. Dont spoil it like so many others.


no consideration for aesthetics.....yeah mate....whatever

[


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I think Kai's lines are amazing, his posing style and flexability involved highlights this very well. Kai works hard and does a lot of guest poses seminars etc he is very open regarding his life and how he trains etc we need more Kai's without people like him, life - not just bodybuilding would be boring!

Sceptic you live up to your name lol but at the end of the day the IFBB and the olympia fans like the look of the modern bodybuilder, the sport is still crazy for guys like this, the freaky look sells supps and that is what the industry is about! I agree the 'classic' look is awesome but that has its own following and competition. Look at the uk scene the whole Haroldas vs Barney DP at the brits Under 100's (same class as weeman, whose physique you commented on) Haroldas's mass took that one.....not saying its right but at national level you have the same debate!


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

i admire and respect the mass monsters, they're amazing, but i'm into the oldschool look meself, Frank Zane, Mike Mentzer are some of me favourites

but Kai Greene looks awesome, no doubt about it


----------



## rolexxx (Jan 15, 2011)

Gotta respect the man for them sick quad striations!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

hamsternuts said:


> there's a puzzle for you Bri!
> 
> you disagree with him, but you're a whore for compiments!


i know,its a dilema!!! i am completely flattered in one sense yet in the other i still dont agree lol

have to add this too,what kai has done is relatively fuk all in his personal life in the grand scheme of things,fuk i have done way worse,and for free,and the best part,or most ironic part is that everyone knows about it yet can do nothing but lavish me with praise for it,bbing can be so backward at times.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

sceptic13 said:


> respect? Paying the bills by posing for rich queers[and worse ] What about respect for yourself? !!


A means to an end, How would you pay for the 10's of thousands of drugs every year? Prostitution?


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

SteamRod said:


> A means to an end, How would you pay for the 10's of thousands of drugs every year? Prostitution?


um, he did that too apparently, a gay escort.


----------

